# Webseite aus Applet öffnen



## WhiteGlove (16. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche verzweifelt eine Webseite aus einem Applet herraus zu öffnen...
Alles was ich bei Google finde, ist folgender (bei mir nicht funktionierender Code)...

Ich bekomme immer eine NullPointerException...

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.applet.Applet.getAppletContext(Unknown Source)
	at Main.jButton4MouseClicked(Main.java:992)
```




```
URL page;
        try {
            page = new URL("http://www.google.de");                        
            getAppletContext().showDocument(page, "_blank");
        } catch (MalformedURLException ex) {
            Logger.getLogger(Main.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
```

Danach hab ich versucht eine lokale Datei zu öffnen... Das geht auch nicht...

```
URL page;       
            page = new URL(getCodeBase(), "test1.html");                        
            getAppletContext().showDocument(page, "_blank");
```


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2009)

Wo (bzgw. wann) rufst du diesen Code auf?


----------



## WhiteGlove (17. Sep 2009)

Hättest du dir meine Exception bzw den Stack angeschaut, hättest du folgendes gesehen 

```
...
Main.jButton4MouseClicked(Main.java:992)
```

folglich rufe ich diesen Code auf wenn ich auf einen Button klicke^^
------------------------------
Habe es aber mittlerweile hinbekommen indem ich mir in der init Methode eine kopie von AppletContext anlege und diese im Projekt an die richtige Stelle weitergebe...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Sep 2009)

Konkreter: startest du das Ding auch wirklich als Applet (und nicht etwa per main) und ist der Applet Zyklus (init usw.) durchlaufen worden?


----------

